# Please id



## n00pster (May 14, 2010)

Just curious to know which is this cichlid:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

An artists enhancement of Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" would be my guess.

But definitely an emhancement of a peacock - once you start photo-shopping it really could be one of many.


----------



## n00pster (May 14, 2010)

oh I didnt think of photo-shop.. it looks too good to be real anyway..


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Look here at the 7th photo of the *Images:* dropdown, Titled "Subdult male" for what they really look like - still not bad, eh?


----------



## n00pster (May 14, 2010)

wow... Its tickling my aesthetic nerve..  Now I know what to get for my next tank..  b/w I haven't finished stocking my first one..


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> 55g - 3 yellow labs, 6 maingano, 1f acei, 1f kenyi


More 3 Labs and 3 more Acei and lose the kenyi and you will be golden. Though you could add 3 more maingano and get rid of any male trouble makers as they appear to end up with a good male:female ratio for them 1male:4+females.

It would be a great tank.

You do not want to do one of this and one of that with mbuna - in 8 months or so things completely blow up - many of us have done it. BTW, The Yellow labs are much more fun when there are at least 6 of them.

Good Luck.


----------



## n00pster (May 14, 2010)

GoofBoy said:


> More 3 Labs and 3 more Acei and lose the kenyi and you will be golden. Though you could add 3 more maingano and get rid of any male trouble makers as they appear to end up with a good male:female ratio for them 1male:4+females.


Thank you for the stocking advice. That is exactly what I am planning to do.  Except I am still debating with myself whether to return the kenyi or leave it alone to see how things turn out. My kenyi is a female and is docile. So she does not fight for territory. Also she is very intelligent and tame. She comes very close to my hand and plays around when I clean the tank. hmm.. :-?


----------



## n00pster (May 14, 2010)

ha I found it. 










I think it is this : Aulonocara maleri "Chidunga Rocks"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/detail.php?id=27372


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

n00pster said:


> ha I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope... it is a jacobfriebergi type... note the difference in colour in the dorsal fin.


----------

